
How many ways can you get Android wrong in one article? - ESR - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1969
======
stephenjudkins
Even if he's 100% correct I find Eric Raymond very difficult to read. His
writing is evocative of that guy who gets really close to your face as he gets
really excited about something you don't care about.

~~~
sketerpot
There are five comments on this thread right now, and _all_ of them are
personal attacks on the author. What the hell, people?

~~~
pg
My thought exactly. Whatever you think of ESR's writing, it's less predictable
and repetitive than most of the comments people post on forums whenever he
writes something new.

If you disagree with a post, do the work of explaining why.

~~~
fleitz
The problem with ESR's writing is similar to the no a_hole rule for hiring.
a_holes often have very valid points but the way in which they present their
case leads to more drama than it's worth.

I disagree with ESRs position because the meat of what he says are ad hominem
attacks repeated ad nauseam. It's a troll in essay form and should be regarded
as such.

Q: Is there any way to print an asterisk? I tried double asterisk and
\asterisk to no avail. It just obliqued my text

~~~
pg
If you put a space after the * it will be preserved.

------
mrkurt
Less ways than you can sound like a jackass in one article, apparently.

